# Problem installing pkg texlive-texmf: 20150523_4



## larshenrikoern (Dec 21, 2021)

Hi

I have a problem with texlive-texmf: 20150523_4 . I am using pkg. It downloads but the install stops at 50% and never get finshed. Tried around 10 times and waiting up to 3 hours. Have tried to clean the cache several times. So it must be something else.

Any suggestions. A lot of tex (and in my case lilypond) depends on it.

Have a nice day
Lars H


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 21, 2021)

Maybe try another pkg mirror. See https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/slow-package-fetching.83230/page-2#post-546049


----------



## larshenrikoern (Dec 21, 2021)

Thank you

It did work. But a problem if mirrors are not tested for errors with regular intervals

Have a nice Christmas everyone
Lars H


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 21, 2021)

I had similar problem. Later it worked.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 22, 2021)

larshenrikoern said:


> It did work.



With or without a change of mirror?


----------



## larshenrikoern (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi

With change of mirror. I am in Europe so there are two mirrors to choose from.

Have a nice day.


----------

